# Can I use my UAE driving License in the UK?



## uaemanc

Hi there,
Hope someone can help. Can me and my husband use our UAE license in the uk once we have relocated? does anyone know the process or do we have to sit for the UK driving license there?
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Yes you can if your insurer covers the use.

Bear in mind that technically when you got your UAE licence, you actually gave up your Uk licence so its technically no longer valid but how would the Uk authorities know ?

Personally, when I get a hire car in the UK, I always use my UAE licence as it wont accumulate points - not that I have any of course !


----------



## madikhnoor

Yes you can use. as one of my family friend use to visit uk and use his UAE driving license there.


----------



## abdul kadir1

Surely you can but you have to make insurance first.


----------



## Chocoholic

If you are permanently resident back in the UK, you'll need to get a UK/EU driving license.

Your UK license doesn't expire - it's valid for 75 years - I still have the paper part of my UK license, so I'd just apply to the DVLA for a new photo card.


----------



## sahib

Around 50 countries accept UAE driving license including UK.


----------



## SunV

You can use it for only 12 months. Check on below link.

https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-licence


Driving in Great Britain on a non-GB licence
Start again
1Are you:
a visitor to Great Britain?
Change this answer
2Where did you pass your test?
Any other country
Change this answer

You can drive any small vehicle (eg car or motorcycle) listed on your full and valid licence for 12 months from when you last entered Great Britain (GB)
If you’ve got a bus or lorry licence you can only drive buses or lorries that are registered outside Great Britain if you’ve actually driven the vehicle into Great Britain yourself.


----------



## GaryCole

normally yes


----------



## geokpt84

My UAE licence is expired on September 2021
This can be converted to UK ?


----------



## Stevesolar

geokpt84 said:


> My UAE licence is expired on September 2021
> This can be converted to UK ?


Unlikely if it has expired.
Renew it first - then you can simply exchange it for a UK licence


----------

